
What the iPad Can’t Do - iuguy
http://www.nybooks.com/blogs/nyrblog/2010/jun/08/what-ipad-cant-do/
======
zazi
Maybe replacing textbooks is not what the iPad is not aiming to do. For those
who are not in the know (pun intended) check out <http://kno.com/> which is
actually aiming to replace textbooks.

